# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 7.7 >  Ошибка в печатной форме новой счет-фактуры

## Kos111

7.7 Комплексная 502
При выводе на печать счет-фактуры (№229) в первую строку табличной части "загоняется" нижнее итоговое значение по ндс и сумме

Начиная со второй строки пропадает налог НДС - вместо него пишет "без НДС" выводятся пустые строки суммы и стоимости
Причем в этом же документе в предыдущей печатной форме все выводится нормально
и в ТН все нормально 
Встретился документ кода суммарное прописалось во 2-ой строке, а первая и нижние были "без НДС" и цен

Именно в некоторых (не могу понять каких) документах.
Картинки прилагаю
В чем может быть дело?

----------


## Разработчик

Выполните перезагрузку компьютера и сформируйте печатные формы, где не показывает ндс. 
1. Если ндс появится - проверяйте оперативную память компа.
2. Если не появится
- сохраните базу
- удалите в базе файлы с расширением CDX
- запустите 1С в монопольном режиме - проверьте ндс.
3. В любом случае протестируйте базу в конфигураторе.

----------


## gfulk

> 7.7 Комплексная 502
> При выводе на печать счет-фактуры (№229) в первую строку табличной части "загоняется" нижнее итоговое значение по ндс и сумме
> 
> Начиная со второй строки пропадает налог НДС - вместо него пишет "без НДС" выводятся пустые строки суммы и стоимости
> Причем в этом же документе в предыдущей печатной форме все выводится нормально
> и в ТН все нормально 
> Встретился документ кода суммарное прописалось во 2-ой строке, а первая и нижние были "без НДС" и цен
> 
> Именно в некоторых (не могу понять каких) документах.
> ...


Проверьте, не берется ли форма СФ из каталога печатных форм. Если так, то переименуйте/сотрите ее.

З.Ы. Каталог печатных форм - КаталогИБ\Extforms\Prnforms. Ищите файлы, в названии которых присутствует SF или СФ. Для полной уверенности придется заглянуть в конфигуратор

----------


## Kos111

Уважаемый Разработчик!
Все сделал как Вы написали-не помогло

Уважаемый gfulk!
я подключаю внешнюю печатную форму из КаталогИБ\Extforms\Prnforms
предварительно записав туда обработку
Только в конфигураторе не знаю что смотреть


Может дело во внешней обработке?
Взял ее на инфостарте... выкладываю...
Может поможете с корректной обработкой если это не корректная?

_Добавлено через 8 минут 43 секунды_
К сожалению не загружается обработка в zip

----------


## gfulk

Положите как есть

_Добавлено через 24 секунды_
Или покажите, откуда взяли

----------


## Разработчик

А чем не устраивает стандартная печатная форма?
Что выводится в стандартной печатной форме?

----------


## Kos111

http://infostart.ru/public/74974/ 
взял отсюда
стандартная печатная форма (когда просто нажимаешь печать на выданной счет-фактуре) выдает корректную раскладку по ндс, но не цепляет гтд, если они не заприходованы (как я понимаю)
и в стандарте до сих пор от 09 года счф
Не понимаю - действует все же новая форма? надо ли ее выписывать?

----------


## gfulk

> http://infostart.ru/public/74974/ 
> взял отсюда
> стандартная печатная форма (когда просто нажимаешь печать на выданной счет-фактуре) выдает корректную раскладку по ндс, но не цепляет гтд, если они не заприходованы (как я понимаю)
> и в стандарте до сих пор от 09 года счф
> Не понимаю - действует все же новая форма? надо ли ее выписывать?


Извините, не хочу там регистрироваться. Вы не могли бы сбросить файл *.ert куда-нибудь в общедоступное место?

_Добавлено через 2 минуты 43 секунды_
В новой редакции счета-фактуры должен быть указан вид валюты, в которой он выписывается. Соответственно, если в шапке есть строчка "Валюта: руб." (а это так во всех стандартных формах счетов-фактур), добавлять новую колонку НЕ НУЖНО. Впрочем, есть гл. бухи, которым это надо до зарезу. В таком случае, у Вас просто другого выхода нет.

----------


## Kos111

ert лежит здесь
http://files.mail.ru/WZRF6X

----------


## gfulk

Специально установил комплексную. Зашел в демо, попробовал. Все работает. Для проверки создал еще пару накладных, забил туда по 4-5 позиций. Получилось. Видимо, дело в Вашей конфигурации. Потрите оттуда ненужную информацию и скиньте куда-нибудь. Попробую разобраться

----------


## Разработчик

1. Вы уверены, что не изменили текст обработки?
2. Исходя из текста обработки:
Необходимо восстановить последовательность документов.
Проверить партии товаров накладной на наличие страны и ГТД.

----------


## Kos111

> 1. Вы уверены, что не изменили текст обработки?
> 2. Исходя из текста обработки:
> Необходимо восстановить последовательность документов.
> Проверить партии товаров накладной на наличие страны и ГТД.


Менял обработку: заменил "он же" на юр.лицо +адрес, и право подписи внизу
Бывает что отсутствует или страна или гтд...
Мы работаем без контроля отрицательных остатков и приход заводим позже отгрузки.

Последние дни все вроде нормально распечатывается - наверное, будем считать что это случайный сбой
Большое спасибо что отозвались!!!

_Добавлено через 5 минут 3 секунды_



> Специально установил комплексную. Зашел в демо, попробовал. Все работает. Для проверки создал еще пару накладных, забил туда по 4-5 позиций. Получилось. Видимо, дело в Вашей конфигурации. Потрите оттуда ненужную информацию и скиньте куда-нибудь. Попробую разобраться


Будем считать что это разовый сбой.
Не удобно Вас так напрягать...
Огромное спасибо за поддержку!!!

----------

